# I don't even...



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

So...a friend of mine just arrived "home" with family for a holiday visit. He wasn't there long when I got some frustrated messages from him concerning his sister's new pet betta.

Some of what he said is appalling. For starters, she apparently started off with two fish. Apparently the pet store said that it was "fine to keep two female betta in a bowl together." Aside from the fact that *two* female betta is not exactly a betta sorority, after looking at the picture I'm pretty sure this is a male veiltail anyway?! Apparently the two fish got extremely agressive to each other immediately, and the sister had to separate them (one of them going back into the pet store cup). The other fish later died. Also, nevermind that the "bowl" they were being kept in is ridiculously small, and his sister is struggling to keep the water clean. The picture I was sent was taken one day after it's last water change.

What's even worse is the sister knows this isn't right for her fish. She even went so far as to ask for a proper tank and setup for Christmas. She was told no - because the "people in the pet store know what's OK for the fish".

I've put together a "care package" for this guy including my old 1.5 gal tank (was saving as a hospital tank), my old 7.5w heater (non-adjustable, so I probably will never use it again), a net (she was apparently catching her fish with a SPOON for water changes), some plants and a floating mesh betta tube. I'm also giving a small bottle full of Prime. I'll probably also go the the dollar store and pick up a turkey baster to make water changes easier on both of them - its a minimal expense and will hopefully help keep her guy in a more stable environment. It's not much, but it's hopefully a huge leg up that otherwise just wouldn't be had.

I just don't even know how to process how this even *happened* though...


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Speaking as a parent, the parents are either stupid or don't care. Any pet that comes in to my house gets fully researched. And good for you for making Christmas better for that betta, who definitely looks like a young male vt to me anyway.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

It's honestly hit-or-miss as to the gender. A lot of female veiltails will have longer fins than females of other tail types. It's kinda hard to tell, sometimes.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

People at the pet store know what's OK for fish like the people at McDonalds know what's OK for your personal nutrition. Sounds like one of the 90%+ shops that I won't sell fish to. Give the kid with the betta a link to this site with the care package you're sending, which BTW is a very nice thing for you to do!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Well if she knows its wrong and wants to fix it that's a good start, you giving her some hand-me-downs will be a big help! I got into fish (and then betta) keeping from my niece giving me her used tank stuff after failed fish care (she was a typical bad fish owner-over feed, no water changes or heaters, grossly overstocked tanks.. and lights on 24/7 so you can't see 2" in the water is pretty much solid algae...).
Will you put together a quick simple bullet sheet for care do's and don't's? Also a thermometer would be a good idea epically for checking temp on water for a water change.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

The tank already has a sticky thermometer on the side. If I have a chance I'll see if I can pick an internal one up though.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

also maybe some good pellets would be nice, even if you just gave her some of yours in a baggy, that way its not just eating a bunch of fillers!
great job btw!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just want to pop in and confirm sex, it's a long finned VT female ^_^ You can see the slight bulge of the ovaries.


----------



## Enderoreo01 (Dec 26, 2014)

Is that fish seriously in a whiskey bottle !? Your so nice to send her those supplies ! I give you a thumbs up for that. Plus that is a female , very long finned though ...


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Good job doing what's right and giving them those supplies! +1 to you 
Honestly, pet store employees will tell customers ANYTHING just to get their money! When I got Watermelon and I was uninformed about betta care, I asked a worker at Petco if he could live with any other fish. I was told that a female betta would be a good choice! -.- Luckily I went with a snail and later some guppies.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Enderoreo01 said:


> Is that fish seriously in a whiskey bottle !?


It's actually a vodka bottle, but I thought the same thing. 
A: I know alcohol kills stuff, but my guess is they used soap to clean it out.
B: They really couldn't of just picked up a critter keeper (or a 1.5 tetra cube - same price up until Christmas)?! 

I also agree with whomever posted that the parents are idiots or don't care. How could you not do a bit of research on your new pet? Would they have believed the pet store if they told them a pet mouse is a great roommate for a snake?! I pity the kids and hope that they outsmart their parents (which is sounds like they do already).

You're an awesome friend to help out your friends little sister take care of her fish. I would be flattered to get the hand me downs that you're giving her - especially if I wanted to make the fish's life better but wasn't allowed to.

I wish the fish a long and happy life after it's new abode. Obviously it's a survivor


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

OK, I was finally able to meet with my friend today and drop the "care kit" off. I included instructions and a turkey baster with it as well as to how to properly care for a tank of this size, as well as modified acclimation instructions that would be easy enough for my friend's sister to follow.

Apparently, the change in her fish (who is apparently named Bob) was IMMEDIATE. Right before the move, the poor girl was lethargic and with clamped fins - much like she was in the picture I posted initially.

My friend said that when put in the new tank, the *first* thing she did was swim through the betta tube I made for them. Her fins *immediately* unclamped and she *immediately* became more active.

Apparently, this has inspired the mother to be willing to upgrade the tank if the sister can prove she can care for this one (despite the other parent...not quite being on board still). Either way, huge win for the day!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

woot woot!! Good on you Greenapp1es!! Oh it makes me happy to see a success story like this!! :-D


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Yay! Apparently the mom is willing to be taught at least. And the betta looks happier!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Btw, I love that the tail looks like a perfect little shovel.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooray! The day is saved thanks to Greenapp1es! Woot woot. I'm so happy for Bob, she got an immediate change, and is hopefully gonna live a new and better life.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm actually kind of surprised at how quickly everything changed. I guess I shouldn't be...but...

From everything I'm being told the change was nearly instantaneous, and she's behaving like a completely different fish. (Given, it wasn't like she had any room to swim before, and absolutely NOTHING for plants or cover..)


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Greenapp1es said:


> I'm actually kind of surprised at how quickly everything changed. I guess I shouldn't be...but...
> 
> From everything I'm being told the change was nearly instantaneous, and she's behaving like a completely different fish. (Given, it wasn't like she had any room to swim before, and absolutely NOTHING for plants or cover..)


By the way, how small was the vodka container she was in? But, who would keep a fish in a vodka bottle or whatever it was..?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not sure - I didn't see it. I know it was really, REALLY small though.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Greenapp1es said:


> I'm not sure - I didn't see it. I know it was really, REALLY small though.


Hopefully not smaller then those single less than a half gallon rectangular things.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

More news from today...apparently Bob is coloring up! She's got some purple to her that wasn't there before. I'll post pics when I get to a computer.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

As promised, here's Bob trying on some new colors in her new tank:


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh wow, that's a lot more color. She looks much happier!


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

Bob is so cute, Greenapp1es you saved Bob's life


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's another pic of Bob. My friend will be going back home soon, so I don't know how many more picture updates I'll get. Apparently Bob is swimming so much it's hard to get a picture.

Everyone is astounded at how how much she's changed in her new environment, and how quickly that change has come. I'm still a bit surprised at how quickly she's improved myself. It's almost like she can be a Betta now!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

That is so awesome!! I love a good "rescue" story - especially with a damsel in distress LOL

Congratulations on turning that little fishies life around...what a great way to start a new year!


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooray for bob!


----------

